# spin class clothing



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

What do you guys wear to spin classes? Never been before but plan on giving it a shot next week. I imagine prokits are a fashion mis step. But do you wear jerseys? Cycle shorts? I'm not overly sensitive about peoples perceptions of me but I try and fit in wherever I go. So, what do you folk wear?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

tommyrhodes said:


> What do you guys wear to spin classes? Never been before but plan on giving it a shot next week. I imagine prokits are a fashion mis step. But do you wear jerseys? Cycle shorts? I'm not overly sensitive about peoples perceptions of me but I try and fit in wherever I go. So, what do you folk wear?


Birthday suit.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I wear my shammy, jersey, socks and spd shoes.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cycle shorts and some performance fabric t-shirt


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'd wear whatever is comfortable and what I'd wear on an actual ride. Doesn't really matter since the rooms are usuall dark. Although, ever since getting a nice trainer and rollers with a fitted bike, I'm much happier on my own bike than Spin bikes.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

cut off jeans, flip flops, and a tank top.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

this:










ok, kidding. workout shorts and a t-shirt and sneakers.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

well i saw the birthday suit reply coming but not the underwear commercial or whatever that is lol thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Spinning is usually very hot 

I wear bibshorts and a baselayer

I always bring a change of clothes because usually I am soaked

Wear biking shoes with SPD cleats


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Bike shorts and a jersey with a *long* zipper.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I'd go with one of the leader's jerseys. But you have to live up to whatever one you choose. If you go with green jersey you have to take everyone in the sprints, and come to each class with a different victory salute.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

well I just scored a saxo bank kit on ebay. maybe i'll tell them i'm with the protour. I'm just taking a ymca spin class for the winter lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Stick with white shorts.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

why white?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Only kidding, many white cycling shorts don't leave much to the imagination once they get wet.


----------



## hogleg62 (Mar 27, 2006)

tshirt, shorts and spd shoes. I see no reason to wear all the cycling garb for a workout that only lasts 40 minutes. It's not long enough to need a chamois imo.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

kytyree said:


> Only kidding, many white cycling shorts don't leave much to the imagination once they get wet.


Which is why white shorts should be mandatory dress code for the ladies.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Bike shorts and a wicking shirt. I actually suggest a long sleeve shirt to help wipe sweat away!


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Since the bikes usually have SPD mtn style pedals I like to come in wearing muddy CycloCross gear (local team kit)with muddy mtn shoes....


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

I go totally non-biker in the class. I don't even wear my bike shoes. While I race and could most likely kick everyone's ass in the class, including the instructor, I like being undercover. In case I want to just ride with less intensity than what is being called for not get grief from the instructor about it (it happens).


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

teapotter said:


> I go totally non-biker in the class. I don't even wear my bike shoes. While I race and could most likely kick everyone's ass in the class, including the instructor, I like being undercover. In case I want to just ride with less intensity than what is being called for not get grief from the instructor about it (it happens).


Incognito..I like it...like Clark kent


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kytyree said:


> Stick with white shorts.


Or ones you've worn for 10+ years that you can see the buttcrack in because they are so thin and threadbare.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I cannot stand riding with straps anymore. Just did it today for a half hour and it felt really awkward to me. 

I planned on wearing cycling shorts but you guys all seem to agree thats a no-no right?


----------



## BigDweeb (Jun 26, 2007)

what to wear at spin class. really?


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

skirt and thong


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

BigDweeb said:


> what to wear at spin class. really?


My thoughts too.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Lots of people, myself included, wear bike shorts (with chamois).

The saddles on the spin bikes are brutal enough.

I usually wear a T-shirt, bike shorts, and SPDs.

Bring a towel and plenty of water. 1 bottle is sometimes not enough for me. It's hot in there. And I sweat way more in spin than outdoors.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Go comfortable. I tend to wear some technical fiber shorts and shirt with my bike shoes w/ spd cleats. Cotton would stink because you do tend to sweat a lot in spin classes. Some people wear cycling shorts and jersey, I certainly do not look down at them. Bring a towel and water. The towel doubles as elbow pads for me if I/we do aero position riding.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

It's only training. So I just use my regular helmet instead of the TT one because I'm not overly worried about aerodynamics.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

HIMEHEEM said:


> cut off jeans, flip flops, and a tank top.


Yep seems to be the big thing these days.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

180 said:


> Yep seems to be the big thing these days.


<img src=https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/funny-pictures-scared-cat-naked-guy.jpg>


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

My brain needs to be scrubbed now...


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

yup, really. 
What exactly did you think this thread was gonna be about when you saw the title?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*no team kit*



tommyrhodes said:


> What do you guys wear to spin classes? Never been before but plan on giving it a shot next week. I imagine prokits are a fashion mis step. But do you wear jerseys? Cycle shorts? I'm not overly sensitive about peoples perceptions of me but I try and fit in wherever I go. So, what do you folk wear?


I wear my regular shorts/bibs with a T-shirt. Wearing team kit seems a bit pretentious to me. I recommend trying to fin d a spot next to a fan and bring a towel. It gets hot in there


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

This post has inspired many great responses, with my favorites (and certainly most useful) being: 


>>I'd go with one of the leader's jerseys. But you have to live up to whatever one you choose. If you go with green jersey you have to take everyone in the sprints, and come to each class with a different victory salute.

>>It's only training. So I just use my regular helmet instead of the TT one because I'm not overly worried about aerodynamics.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

with the exception of the guy who was confused about which thread he was in, just about everyone has been helpful in one way or another lol


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Generally wear some older cycling shorts with a performance fabric top and cycling shoes. I recently forgot my cycling shoes and took the class with my running shoes. It felt like there were sponges under my feet when the class did jumps.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea. I'm definetly leaning towards cycling shorts. I did a half hour on a stationary machine the other day and when I stood up I could not feel my johnson. Nice machine too, one of those fancy expresso interactive bikes lol


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

We have those Espresso bikes at my gym and they're fun for the first couple of rides with the interactive screen. I find them too upright compared to my own riding style. The seats are way to cushy and I too go numb after about 45 minutes.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Reading this carefully...I start an indoor cycling class with my daughter in a week or so. We have to take out own bikes (I train on my fixie (track bike) so I will take my own trainer too since I had to build adapters to make it fit) I plan on wearing a pair of bike shorts a cotton T (soaks up way more sweat,) a headband. sidi shoes and lounge socks!

Don't really care what anyone else wears or thinks, I'll be comfortable. I log more time on a trainer than most people around spend on their bikes all summer. (not RBR peoples)


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> Reading this carefully...I start an indoor cycling class with my daughter in a week or so. We have to take out own bikes (I train on my fixie (track bike) so I will take my own trainer too since I had to build adapters to make it fit) I plan on wearing a pair of bike shorts a cotton T (soaks up way more sweat,) a headband. sidi shoes and lounge socks!
> 
> Don't really care what anyone else wears or thinks, I'll be comfortable. I log more time on a trainer than most people around spend on their bikes all summer. (not RBR peoples)


Sounds like an interesting concept of a class where you bring your own bike and trainer. Seems like a lot of work. I have not worn cotton to the gym in a long time. I find clothes that stick to you when you sweat uncomfortable and unsightly. When I leave a spin class I have always sweat a lot, then walk on the threadmill for a bit to cool down. What are considered lounge socks, if I may ask?


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

You may not ask outside of the lounge!!! lol just kidding

The guys from the lounge came up with their own sock design. They are pink with lots of lace and frills.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

tommyrhodes said:


> You may not ask outside of the lounge!!! lol just kidding
> 
> The guys from the lounge came up with their own sock design. They are pink with lots of lace and frills.


Sounds like they're well vented for cycling indoors...perfect:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not the shorts*



tommyrhodes said:


> Yea. I'm definetly leaning towards cycling shorts. I did a half hour on a stationary machine the other day and when I stood up I could not feel my johnson. Nice machine too, one of those fancy expresso interactive bikes


It's not the lack of bike shorts that made you go numb. It's more likely saddle tilt, saddle shape, or some other fit issue.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

hogleg62 said:


> tshirt, shorts and spd shoes. I see no reason to wear all the cycling garb for a workout that only lasts 40 minutes. It's not long enough to need a chamois imo.


Agreed 7000%. In addition, It makes no sense to wear cycling-specific tops/shorts in a spin class. Cycling clothing is designed to be aerodynamic and shock-absorbing, neither of which is needed on a stationary bike. Both spin bikes I've tried have softer saddles than my real bike, and I routinely commute on my road bike through potholed city streets without wearing bike shorts.

I wear regular workout clothes: athletic shorts, and a training t-shirt, with my regular cycling shoes which are rigid-soled MTB shoes with SPD cleats. IMO, those who wear cycle-specific clothes (shorts especially) to spin class are just trying to make a statement: "Look at me, I'm a serious cyclist -- I'm wearing the clothes and everything!"

Asad


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

yea but I think cycling shorts will buy me an extra 15 minutes or so of bliss. I cannot change the saddle on a stationary bike so I'll have to figure something else out. 
If this was on my road ride I'd be tampering with the saddle though.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Sounds like an interesting concept of a class where you bring your own bike and trainer. Seems like a lot of work. I have not worn cotton to the gym in a long time. I find clothes that stick to you when you sweat uncomfortable and unsightly. When I leave a spin class I have always sweat a lot, then walk on the threadmill for a bit to cool down. What are considered lounge socks, if I may ask?


I will take the trainer only because of the fact that I had to fabricate adapters to use my track bike on the trainer...if it works on their trainers then I won't need it. (no quick release, it has track nuts) I prefer not to run an expensive drive train on a trainer, besides a track bike REALLY helps the spin thing, I can go 160 rpm for a minute at a time and average 90 for an hour...

as for cotton, I prefer the shirt soak up the sweat rather than it running down my face onto my neck...chest and into my shorts and onto the saddle.

fwiw I HATE soft saddles HATE.....HATE...I ride nothing but Brooks or old Ideal.....

lounge socks = http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=195605


I fully intend to take a dry set of clothes, going outside wet is just not a good idea this time of year in WI


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I wear my bike shorts, shoes w/ spd cleats, and vary the shirt between a junker jersey and an athletic shirt. I also don't do ONE spin class, but do two in a row. hate those spin seats as well. Give me my Flite!!!!


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

DesnaePhoto said:


> I wear my bike shorts, shoes w/ spd cleats, and vary the shirt between a junker jersey and an athletic shirt. I also don't do ONE spin class, but do two in a row. hate those spin seats as well. Give me my Flite!!!!


Agreed, but give me my Arione.  If you buy spin-specific clothing it would be: cycling shorts, not bibs. Sleeveless, form fitting top, SPD shoes (mtn bike shoes are fine). A cap or something to at least direct the sweat (i wear glasses and I hate the sweat running onto my lenses). A couple of hand towels. An easily removable, long sleeve top for the start of class.

Sit directly under a fan, if your facility has ceiling fans. I usually sit in the periphery of a ceiling fan because they cool me too much at the start of class. Last week I ended up directly under one. I wore my warm-up top for the first 5-10 minutes. For the first time, I matched my rate of perspiration with my effort (wasn't blinded by sweat). I comfortably cranked out a 1,000 cal workout well within 60 minutes for the first time. In the past, I've been thermodynamically limited, and wasn't able to generate maximum power for the whole class due to overheating. I'm 6' and 173 lbs. at the moment.

We've got Keiser spin bikes that show watts generated (instantaneous and avg.) It's not a true power meter, but it's really helpful to gage your performance and motivate you to beat previous efforts.

When I wear a loose Nike CoolMax top, or equivalent, I end up rolling up sleeves to expose skin to the air, and it is soaked beyond optimum ability to cool your skin by the end of class. A form fitting, wicking top will keep you cooler and drier.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DesnaePhoto said:


> I wear my bike shorts, shoes w/ spd cleats, and vary the shirt between a junker jersey and an athletic shirt. I also don't do ONE spin class, but do two in a row. hate those spin seats as well. Give me my Flite!!!!


HTFU people...the seats suck, but you're only riding for a hour or a little more. I think I could sit on a 2x4 for an hour.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Just got back from my first spin class. Wore a cheap full-zip jersey and some cycling shorts. I'm pretty happy with the way it all performed. I was the only one wearing a jersey but I was glad to have the full zip, no real compaints on the saddle. I cannot spend a half hour on the gyms stationary bikes without my nuts going numb but the kreitler spin saddles were decent. Probably helps that the instructor had us out of the saddle alot.


----------

